# What is the average cost of keeping a pony



## Love Horse (12 October 2014)

I am looking to buy a pony to keep on grass livery all year and I am wondering how much it would cost to keep a pony on average year or month


----------



## Midlifecrisis (13 October 2014)

If you search previous threads on this subject I think you ll agree there is no "average" that people can quote to you. It depends upon many factors - and it will definitely cost more than you plan. Start with the cost of grass livery where you are based and build cost factors from there. Good luck


----------



## Shay (13 October 2014)

Slightly more than an average salary LOL!

Seriously - these things do vary from location to location and you'll have to do some research.  Start with the cost of grass livery locally - but bear in mind that you probably won't be able to get onto the best available livery immediately.  And that being on grass year round does not mean no feed bills etc.

Then - shoes or a trim if barefoot every 6 weeks.  Average is probably about £60 a time - but this will vary locally.
Vaccinations - between £80 and £120 each year.  More if you miss one and have to start again.
Wormer - £40 every 3 months?  No idea what worm count costs of you do those instead
Hay and feed.  You'll have to feed something at some point.  How much will depend on the horse you get so you can't really factor this in pre purchase.
Tack and rugs.  That is a real "how long is a piece of sting" to budget for!  
Insurance - depends on what you insure for but probably about £120 a year.  More if you include vets fees.
Budget for vets fees.  Insurance or not you'll have an excess to pay.....
Stabling available for emergencies or at need.  This impacts on your livery bill - but you will want access to a stable in an emergency.
Miscellaneous - the stuff that seems small but always adds up.  New buckets, repairs to the drinking trough if there is one.  New hose if there isn't - they break very quickly in winter! Grooming kit.  Repairs to fence etc.
Clipping or a set of clippers.  Even field kept horses will need a small clip during winter if they remain in work.
Costs for help - you need to check a field kept horse at least once per day.  So what happens if you want a holiday (If you can afford one!) or are sick?  Most livery yards have arrangements whereby you can pay someone to do the checks etc but the amount varies.  You'll need to check when scouting which yard to apply to.
And you - hat, BP, Riding wear etc.  You go through it faster when you are down to the horse twice a day!

Don't think I've missed anything - but in summary.... not cheap and usually more than you bargained for!


----------



## Kalico (13 October 2014)

Our costs are as follows (calculated over year and divided by 12)

Livery - £130 (includes all bedding/hay/haylage/straw) out April to October then stabled at night October - April
Shoes - £17 (fronts only and re-shod every 10 weeks)
Insurance - £25
Hard feed - roughly £5 (if used at all)
Wormer - £6
Vet - jags £3.33 (part loaner is a vet so she does vacc)
Teeth & visit - £9

In addition to the above there are new rugs/equipment/clipping etc - my parents are 'silent' part loaners to the pony and our part sharer pays £65 a month but also pays half of the farrier/new equipment/clipping etc.

We help each other put at the yard so we look after/exercise some people's horses when they're away and they reciprocate with us - so no charges there.


----------



## chestnut cob (13 October 2014)

Kalico said:



			Our costs are as follows (calculated over year and divided by 12)

Livery - £130 (includes all bedding/hay/haylage/straw) out April to October then stabled at night October - April
Shoes - £17 (fronts only and re-shod every 10 weeks)
Insurance - £25
Hard feed - roughly £5 (if used at all)
Wormer - £6
Vet - jags £3.33 (part loaner is a vet so she does vacc)
Teeth & visit - £9

In addition to the above there are new rugs/equipment/clipping etc - my parents are 'silent' part loaners to the pony and our part sharer pays £65 a month but also pays half of the farrier/new equipment/clipping etc.

We help each other put at the yard so we look after/exercise some people's horses when they're away and they reciprocate with us - so no charges there.
		
Click to expand...

Every 10 weeks for shoes?  That really surprises me.  Mine is done every 4.5 - 5 in summer, and 6 in winter.  Much longer than that and the feet will be getting very unbalanced.  Even my last horse whose feet didn't grow quickly still needed to be re-shod every 6 - 7 weeks.

My costs while on grass livery, but with access to a stable:
£28 pw grass livery, £1 extra per day for water filling and £1 for a check if I am not around.
£72 for a full set of shoes (with stud holes though I don't think it costs any less for shoes without stud holes), every 5 weeks.  £20 for a check/ trim when he doesn't have shoes (winter).  £40 for fronts and checking the hinds, every 5 - 6 weeks.
£40 dentist every 6 - 7 months
Vacc's cost about £20 when we had a friendly vet livery who only charged for the jabs but when you get a vet out to do it and pay full price, more like about £80
Insurance around £450 a year
Hay costs £2 a bale from YO, and shavings are £7 a bale when stabled
Hard feed - he only gets it when working hard and doesn't get a huge amount.  Depending on what I feed maybe £10 a month through spring, summer and autumn.  He isn't getting anything now as basically on holiday, and will only get a tiny handful once he is stabled over night in the new year (if everything else is being fed, to keep him quiet)

Plus the cost of buying tack and having it fitted.  Expect to pay at least £500 for a decent saddle, maybe £60 for an average bridle, plus £50 - £100 to have saddle fitted every 6 months.
Then there is the cost of lessons - say £20 every time.  If this is your first horse then I would expect you'd be having quite a lot of lessons so I would budget maybe £80 - £100 a month.
Plus all your fuel for getting to and from the yard every day.


----------



## Kalico (13 October 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			Every 10 weeks for shoes?  That really surprises me.  Mine is done every 4.5 - 5 in summer, and 6 in winter.  Much longer than that and the feet will be getting very unbalanced.  Even my last horse whose feet didn't grow quickly still needed to be re-shod every 6 - 7 weeks.

My costs while on grass livery, but with access to a stable:
£28 pw grass livery, £1 extra per day for water filling and £1 for a check if I am not around.
£72 for a full set of shoes (with stud holes though I don't think it costs any less for shoes without stud holes), every 5 weeks.  £20 for a check/ trim when he doesn't have shoes (winter).  £40 for fronts and checking the hinds, every 5 - 6 weeks.
£40 dentist every 6 - 7 months
Vacc's cost about £20 when we had a friendly vet livery who only charged for the jabs but when you get a vet out to do it and pay full price, more like about £80
Insurance around £450 a year
Hay costs £2 a bale from YO, and shavings are £7 a bale when stabled
Hard feed - he only gets it when working hard and doesn't get a huge amount.  Depending on what I feed maybe £10 a month through spring, summer and autumn.  He isn't getting anything now as basically on holiday, and will only get a tiny handful once he is stabled over night in the new year (if everything else is being fed, to keep him quiet)

Plus the cost of buying tack and having it fitted.  Expect to pay at least £500 for a decent saddle, maybe £60 for an average bridle, plus £50 - £100 to have saddle fitted every 6 months.
Then there is the cost of lessons - say £20 every time.  If this is your first horse then I would expect you'd be having quite a lot of lessons so I would budget maybe £80 - £100 a month.
Plus all your fuel for getting to and from the yard every day.
		
Click to expand...

She was barefoot a long time and then because she was on roads we put fronts on, both farriers we have used have said 10w. We obviously keep an eye on her feet all the time. The current farrier often says he can re-use her shoes as there's still plenty of wear. It surprised me too as the last pony we loaned was every 6/7 weeks for new shoes.


----------

